# 1958 TD-18 DOZER - No Reserve Auction!



## gene_kraybill (Jan 17, 2004)

Selling a 1958 International TD-18 Dozer with Detroit Diesel Engine... No reserve auction on Ebay ends Tuesday, Jan. 20! Go to: www.ebay.com and search for "TD-18", or go to:

http://www.geocities.com/gene_kraybill/

Gene Kraybill
Mansfield, PA


----------

